# New Drugs for women



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

D A M N I T O L
Take 2 and the rest of the world can go to hell for up to 8 full
hours.

ST. M O M M A'S W O R T
Plant extract that treats Mum's depression by rendering preschoolers
unconscious for up to two days

E M P T Y N E S T R O G E N
Suppository that eliminates melancholy and loneliness by reminding
you of how awful they were as teenagers and how you couldn't wait
till they moved out.

P E P T O B I M B O
Liquid silicone drink for single women. Two full cups swallowed
before an evening out increases breast size, decreases
intelligence, and prevents conception.

D U M B E R O L
When taken with Peptobimbo, can cause dangerously low IQ,
resulting in enjoyment of country music and pickup trucks.

F L I P I T O R
Increases life expectancy of commuters by controlling road rage
and the urge to flip off other drivers.

M E N I C I L L I N
Potent anti-boy-otic for older women. Increases resistance to such
lethal lines as, "You make me want to be a better person . Can we
get naked now?"

B U Y A G R A
Injectable stimulant taken prior to shopping. Increases potency,
duration, and credit limit of spending spree.

J A C K A S S P I R I N
Relieves headache caused by a man who can't remember your
birthday, anniversary or phone number.

N A G A M E T
When administered to a husband, provides the same irritation level
as nagging him all weekend, saving the wife the time and trouble of
doing it herself.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

\/ \/ \/ well done Pusser!!!
Must remember some of those!

Gill


----------

